# Found a cool Petty set...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

got this for 15 bucks at a local antiques flea market... part of me hates to rip open old stuff that's still in the package, but a bigger part of me hates collecting stuff to sit on a shelf...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a good price for that set! I love the Petty Blue SuperBird.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rick, 
Ripper' open & Race the wheels off of them if you don't already have them in your stable. Otherwise, hide them in a box for the future so you don't have to annoy yourself by looking at them on a shelf. Simple, really! :thumbsup: on the score!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*collecting?*



> but a bigger part of me hates collecting stuff to sit on a shelf...


 Then quit being a collector...:drunk: 
And go race...:thumbsup: 
(BTW, nice find.....)


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Oh man thats good deal! rip it open and race them to death!!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's a damn good deal. I gave $20 for the set about five years ago and they're in hiding somewhere. Unless they slipped out in one of the wife's yard sale. OS! I have to go do some hunting to see if I can find where I stored those suckers. Well, glad to see my investment hasn't brought me that one great sale.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you guys are a bad influence...










here they are with their Petty brethren. i got the Dodge from a junk box at a slot car show... the windows are missing and the window posts are both cracked. the Buick was in a $3 Salvation Army Tyco set, along with two nice Tyco 2nd-gen ('79?) Camaros and a Marlboro Motta Alfa Romeo (WITH NO WING, dangit...)

just for posterity, I took a pic of the pure unused pickup shoes before the inaugural lap...










hey, anybody know where I can get a set of windows for that Dodge short of buying a Mopar Street Challenge set?

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its good to see them out of there. We're a "good influence". You did good.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbsup: hey mike, you get my PM?

--rick


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great. Set them free and run em'.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Better yet, run them with X2 power instead of the wimpy HP7 pokey. That's the first thing I did to give my Petty cars the power they deserve.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Better yet, run them with X2 power instead of the wimpy HP7 pokey. That's the first thing I did to give my Petty cars the power they deserve.


yeah!! 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hmmmm. I think I have enough 440 chassis around to do that.

I was thinking that now I need to look for the Tyco Petty Oldsmobile, but it looks like they're a mite salty... there's one on the Bay now that's up to 40 bucks...

--rick


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice buy for $15.00! :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Rick,
Nice find, glad to see you running them! I picked up a set for about $19 on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> a few years ago and also set them free. After years of following the Petty Olds on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> I've found that either they were badly beaten or they ended at prices that would make racing prohibitive. I picked up a Monroe 88 Olds on<a href=http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639 target=_top > eBay! </a>
<img src=http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639 width=1 height=1 border=0> for $10. The body had alot of racing related scrathes and rubs in the paint and the chassis only needed new pickup shoes. I stripped the body and sent it to Craig Corvino. He did a great job and at a price that I don't mind racing.

Jerry :thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

ParkRNDL said:


> :thumbsup: hey mike, you get my PM?
> 
> --rick


Yea, sounds good.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Petty Find*

I've included photos of a custom Petty Olds painted by Craig Covino


----------

